# Positive opk for 3 days - is this normal?



## frannyboo (Jan 7, 2011)

Think the title says it all! 
My cycle is a bit loopy cos of my recent lap but this is first time I've ever used opk sticks. Straight away I got positive results for last three days; 
Has anyone else experienced this or does anyone know what this means. 
Recent blood tests have shown high fsh levels; could the two be linked? 

Am sure time and my consultant at Care (appointment in 3 weeks) will answer this question but can't wait that long! 
Thanks in advance ladies Franny Xxx


----------



## frannyboo (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, am bumping this as it's now been a week of positive ovulation tests. Have spoken to my clinic's patient liaison and she's said it's nothing to worry about; but I'm unconvinced. 
Any ideas anyone please? Xxx


----------



## Kerryz-ere (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi,
Did you get any answers?


----------

